# mites on giant african land snails



## booboo30 (Nov 10, 2009)

hi all
i got 2 gals today and when i bought them home noticed they where covered in white tiny like spider mites how do i get rid of these i gave them a warm bath and rinsed them then i put them in a clean tank with food have i done right thing and is there anything i can give them or do i have to keep an i on them and give them a bath everyday
thankyou louise


----------



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

no do not use anything to treat them. just keep washing them.every other day,if you keep putting them back in tank witch has not been cleaned you just keep getting them back ,so when you wash clean do this 10-14 days this should solve the prob hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

very similar to nits. you get em. you get rid of em. you go back to somewhere that has them (school for example) you get them again. until you get rid of the source, you wont solve the problem. from what you are saying it sounds like flour mites, ive had them a couple of times with my leos. easily get rid off


bathe - DEEP clean of viv/tank


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

but just to reassure you, although they are unsightly, they shouldn't cause any real harm. Just follow the advice above- but don't worry too much.


----------

